# Which one would you choose?



## PhotonGuy (Feb 18, 2016)

Which one would you choose?


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2016)

2


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2016)

None of them.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 18, 2016)

2, maybe 3


----------



## mber (Feb 19, 2016)

I think that's a case of "try before you buy." They all look appealing, though.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 19, 2016)

4


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2016)

Expansion on my answer.
I have at least several dozen sharp objects of KNOWN quality, from small 3" folders (one handed, assisted open, or auto) to modern fixed blades, to fully functional European and Japanese swords.
I distrust blades that are too shiny. Working blades cannot maintain a mirror polish.
Given a chance to assess the quality of the blades, I would select whichever I thought was the best. 
Given a selection of blades of equally high quality, I would choose either a rapier or katana (those being the ones I am most competent with) if I expected to be in a large open area. 
For enclosed spaces, I'd choose a large fixed blade if there were no need for concealment.
For concealment, I'd choose an auto or assisted opening 4-5" blade.

Of course, this assumes I've made the rather odd decision to leave my guns out of the equation.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 19, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Expansion on my answer.
> I have at least several dozen sharp objects of KNOWN quality, from small 3" folders (one handed, assisted open, or auto) to modern fixed blades, to fully functional European and Japanese swords.
> I distrust blades that are too shiny. Working blades cannot maintain a mirror polish.
> Given a chance to assess the quality of the blades, I would select whichever I thought was the best.
> ...


I made the assumption that all the blades are of the same quality, and he was simply asking which ones we were most familiar with/enjoyed using the most. That is how I came up with my answer.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I choose the pudao (#4)


----------



## donald1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> I have at least several dozen sharp objects of KNOWN quality, from small 3" folders


you have sharp folders? Are we talking about the same type of folder?





I always knew paper cuts were dangerous but didnt know they were that bad...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2016)

I suspect they would all be too long and/or heavy for me to use successfully.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 19, 2016)

Assuming they are all of equal and high quality, the Nordic piece would be most similar in size and dimensions to the Chinese sword method that I have experience with.  The long sword is also something of interest, and I also have some small experience with that in the context of Chinese methods.

So those would be my preferences.

The pudao could be fun to play with.  I'm not a katana man.

If they are poor quality, then I want none of them.


----------



## Steve (Feb 19, 2016)

I want the one that is +5 vs Undead.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2016)

4


----------



## Danny T (Feb 19, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Which one would you choose?


What is the situation where it will be utilized?


----------



## donald1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Danny T said:


> What is the situation where it will be utilized?


Im Guessing the situation is simply general preference.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 19, 2016)

donald1 said:


> Im Guessing the situation is simply general preference.


Each weapon was designed for specific purposes. Not simply for a general preference.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Each weapon was designed for specific purposes. Not simply for a general preference.


No, I was reffering to the question.
"Which one would you choose?" As in asking which you prefer


----------



## Langenschwert (Feb 19, 2016)

Well, I have more training in #2 than #1. If it's for a one on one duel without armour, #2 is the best choice for me, due to training and reach. Also objectively, it's the most practical weapon there for such a scenario. It's also the best for such a duel armoured by far. If I were required to draw the sword quickly under duress, then #1 since it's shorter and curved, and I also have training in that. If it's to be paired with a large shield, then #3, since that's what it was designed for, though #2 can be used with a buckler.

I know nothing about the use of a pudao, but I'm sure it's very cool. It would be my last choice due to lack of familiarity and reach. I'm sure in the proper context it would be optimal, but I don't know what that might be.

The grip on the viking sword is too long.


----------



## tkdislife (Feb 19, 2016)

1 or 2


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Which one would you choose?



Why? I'm actually asking here… what is the purpose of this thread? Are you just curious as to people's preference? Surely that'll be dictated by the persons experiences and training background… for those who don't have experience are only basing their answers on imagination… besides which, the weapon doesn't maketh the man… or the warrior… 

If it is simple curiosity, that's cool… but I would probably have put this in the "General" section… this area is more about sword arts themselves, so will typically garner answers from that perspective (a popularity poll isn't going to be overtly successful). That said, my focus has always been Japanese sword arts… so… I don't know… what's option 5?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd say it depends on if any of them are worth anything, if it's got monetary value I'll have it, might not know how to use it but I can sell it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 21, 2016)

Langenschwert said:


> Well, I have more training in #2 than #1. If it's for a one on one duel without armour, #2 is the best choice for me, due to training and reach. Also objectively, it's the most practical weapon there for such a scenario. It's also the best for such a duel armoured by far. If I were required to draw the sword quickly under duress, then #1 since it's shorter and curved, and I also have training in that. If it's to be paired with a large shield, then #3, since that's what it was designed for, though #2 can be used with a buckler.
> 
> I know nothing about the use of a pudao, but I'm sure it's very cool. It would be my last choice due to lack of familiarity and reach. I'm sure in the proper context it would be optimal, but I don't know what that might be.
> 
> The grip on the viking sword is too long.


The grip on the Viking sword is too long?  Looks like it's just big enough for a hand?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> The grip on the Viking sword is too long?  Looks like it's just big enough for a hand?



Depends how big your hand is! I was taking a good look at this one on Wednesday. The Cawood Sword: History of York


----------



## Emilee <3 (Feb 21, 2016)

1! I'm training with a wooden version of it.


----------



## nijima2000 (Feb 21, 2016)

I would choose either 1 or 4, I dislike stabbing weapons. I value the ability to slash and cleave. A saber suits me best.


----------



## Langenschwert (Feb 23, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> The grip on the Viking sword is too long?  Looks like it's just big enough for a hand?



It should be just enough for three fingers if I recall correctly, with the pinky on the pommel. Later Brazil-nut pommels are designed to fit into your wrist. While they look like they'd get in the way, they are very comfortable.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 27, 2016)

Chris Parker said:


> Why? I'm actually asking here… what is the purpose of this thread? Are you just curious as to people's preference?



More or less.


----------

